# Final Connections



## ChrisB (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey all, I'm new to the site so hello everyone, wasn't sure where to post this but here goes, I'm a electrical technician JIB graded working as a project manager for an electronic security company UK based, my query is we have a new piece of equipment which is bolted to the floor and 240v fed and connected via a local spur or socket via contatinment previousley installed in the floor onto a ceiling void, cupboard or some kind of service adaptable box, most of the sub contractors which carry out works for my company I work for are electronically qualified and have no formal electrical qualifications, what is the current understanding of final connections to basically fixed appliances such as security devices, cctv cameras, cctv lighting 240v, EAS tagging antennas etc etc...any feedback extremely appreciated...?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

:blink:

You lost me 1/2 way thru your story. Maybe someone else can follow what you said. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

ChrisB

It ia always best to show .competence' in all things. But in the situation you describe final connections can be made by your opperatives. They need not be electricians. But REMEMBER - show competence. You may need to define this to a Judge in court at a later date.

Frank


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If that is how you guys talk across the big lake, I think I would be killed if I worked there.
I have not much of an idea what the question was, and even less why the answer given would fix the problem:laughing:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Hey all, I'm new to the site so hello everyone, wasn't sure where to post this but here goes, I'm a electrical technician JIB graded working as a project manager for an electronic security company UK based, my query is we have a new piece of equipment which is bolted to the floor and 240v fed and connected via a local spur or socket via contatinment previousley installed in the floor onto a ceiling void, cupboard or some kind of service adaptable box, most of the sub contractors which carry out works for my company I work for are electronically qualified and have no formal electrical qualifications, what is the current understanding of final connections to basically fixed appliances such as security devices, cctv cameras, cctv lighting 240v, EAS tagging antennas etc etc...any feedback extremely appreciated...?


 I M O you should address your questions to someone over there. I personally would not try to give you specific advice on anything I am not qualified in. General electrical questions.O.K. Please do not be offended.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> I M O you should address your questions to someone over there. I personally would not try to give you specific advice on anything I am not qualified in. General electrical questions.O.K. Please do not be offended.


 Umm.....He is in the UK forum.
Just sayin.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

oldtimer said:


> I M O you should address your questions to someone over there. I personally would not try to give you specific advice on anything I am not qualified in. General electrical questions.O.K. Please do not be offended.


 

He's in the right forum.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks to all with the replies, just wanted to confirm the 'competency' thing, thats the take I had after reading through the 17th edition Regs. Apologies to all if I didnt explain fully or my description came across the wrong way...

Appreciate your help. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad we helped in a small way. Expat Al.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

JohnR.

The question was simple but put in a rather uninteligable way. Simply explained --------- do I need to be qualified to put a plug head on a flex? Do I need to be qualified to connect a washing machine to an already installed outlet. Do I need to be qualified to connect a Burglar Alarm Panel to an already installed receptacle. The answer is ----- if you are competent then no, you not need to be an electrician. Ask my missus. She does all the electrical jobs around our house.

Frank


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 6, 2010)

Unintelligable...!

Thanks...


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't get upity Chris. Read the post yourself. You got your advice. No one made fun of you nor degraded you. However you did not explain yourself well. That was perhaps due to poor command of written english rather than expression. 
Hope you keep coming back and don't take these things too seriously,

Frank


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 6, 2010)

Frank, senior member...hahahahaha!!! yeh right, senior member in what, years, if so does that qualify you in being rude, I'm upity cos you said my blog was inelligable and you personally "made fun of it", and, do not refer to my command of the english language as being inferior, written or spoken as, quite clearly, I'm rather more at home with that than you. The way you explained yourself it is degratory to me personally, but, unlike you, I do apologise if I didnt explain in two or three syllables at a time (but maybe there were too many long words for you to understand)...as for coming back, I renage on that as I feel I can get better retort/comments/help/assistance/feedback elsewhere, goodbye (to all) you (personally) waste of space, unintellectual paramesian brained, bigotus individual...by the way, poor "missus"...


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> Frank, senior member...hahahahaha!!! yeh right, senior member in what, years, if so does that qualify you in being rude, I'm upity cos you said my blog was inelligable and you personally "made fun of it", and, do not refer to my command of the english language as being inferior, written or spoken as, quite clearly, I'm rather more at home with that than you. The way you explained yourself it is degratory to me personally, but, unlike you, I do apologise if I didnt explain in two or three syllables at a time (but maybe there were too many long words for you to understand)...as for coming back, I renage on that as I feel I can get better retort/comments/help/assistance/feedback elsewhere, goodbye (to all) you (personally) waste of space, unintellectual paramesian brained, bigotus individual...by the way, poor "missus"...


 WOW!! ATTITUDE!!!

BTW, what is degratory and paramesian. Cheese???? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

